

Dubious Denver Debate Declarations - shaayak
http://factcheck.org/2012/10/dubious-denver-debate-declarations/

======
shaayak
Both sides definitely exaggerated / misled, but in my opinion Romney's were
bigger exaggerations or more blatant lies. Granted I prefer Obama, but wish
debates would have live fact checking or candidates would be called out for
these so that truthfulness actually plays a large role in determining who won
the debate.

~~~
think-large
Dude this comment is what I went to r/politics for... huge freaking mistake.
Yeah I agree both of them misled. I was watching Obama's video the next day
and he was till using that 5trillion dollar thing, but that doesn't upset me
that much. I also think it's important for people to point out that Obama
mentioned (last year) that he wanted to cut tax loopholes so on that front
they are both even.

I think Romney isn't the man for the job, but I also am not of the opinion
that the world is going to go to hell if he wins.

